# Okay to dig on city property ?



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 9, 2021)

There is a vacant lot that was cleared many months ago. The building that was there was only probably from the 1950s. But I have found manganese glass and a house on the 1922 Sanborn map. The Sanborn only extended to that street in 1922 so I don’t know exactly how old the house was. The lot is vacant and owned by the city? Is it justifiable to dig there? Seems like a vacant lot owned by the city would be the most justifiable vacant lot you could dig.


----------



## Slabbing N Cabbing (Oct 9, 2021)

I think you might be pushing your luck. The best thing would be contact whoever owns the land, and get permission.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2021)

If owned by the City you should get permission by the city, which is not likely due to fear of being sued if hurt. I've dug on city owned property before & have had the Cops pull up saying you need permission from the city. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 9, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> There is a vacant lot that was cleared many months ago. The building that was there was only probably from the 1950s. But I have found manganese glass and a house on the 1922 Sanborn map. The Sanborn only extended to that street in 1922 so I don’t know exactly how old the house was. The lot is vacant and owned by the city? Is it justifiable to dig there? Seems like a vacant lot owned by the city would be the most justifiable vacant lot you could dig.


Permission is best.  Also I like to call Dig Rite ahead of time to be sure I don't interfere with underground utilities.  That marking in itself makes an official look. Positive impression given to bystanders and local law enforcement.  I know these guys so that also helps.  Make friends not enemies.  Do it right and permission becomes easier.


----------



## Dogo (Oct 9, 2021)

Get it on paper with  contact info, or you might not be believed.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2021)

It's gonna be tricky (almost impossible) based on my experience to get written permission from the city.  If it's a small town, maybe.  City...likely not unless you have connections.  They are very wary of liability.  Getting the local historical society involved always helps.  Obviously permission is best, but when it is unused city-owned property (usually a seized property of some kind-ie. not a park or something like that), certainly I would say that you are probably OK giving it a quick probe and see if anything sounds interesting.  If you find a spot, it's a judgement call at that point.  If the police show up and you are friendly and forthcoming, they are just going to ask you to fill in your hole and not come back.  If you are comfortable with that interaction, then it might be worth a go.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 13, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> There is a vacant lot that was cleared many months ago. The building that was there was only probably from the 1950s. But I have found manganese glass and a house on the 1922 Sanborn map. The Sanborn only extended to that street in 1922 so I don’t know exactly how old the house was. The lot is vacant and owned by the city? Is it justifiable to dig there? Seems like a vacant lot owned by the city would be the most justifiable vacant lot you could dig.


If you are like most people and don't like excessive government intrusion into your life - then don't invite it. Sometimes it's just easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.


----------



## embe (Oct 13, 2021)

Depends how bad you want to get to that spot.  I'm not a fan of trespassers...but if you ask permission and they deny...and you still do it anyways...they probably won't go very easy on you


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 13, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> If you are like most people and don't like excessive government intrusion into your life - then don't invite it. Sometimes it's just easier to ask forgiveness than to ask permission.


And if enough people do that, they just make digging impossible, for everyone.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 20, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> And if enough people do that, they just make digging impossible, for everyone.


Aww c'mon. Is there a  law in that city that specifically  forbids it?
Don't be such a tight-a##.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 20, 2021)

embe said:


> Depends how bad you want to get to that spot.  I'm not a fan of trespassers...but if you ask permission and they deny...and you still do it anyways...they probably won't go very easy on you


So don't ask.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 20, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Aww c'mon. Is there a  law in that city that specifically  forbids it?
> Don't be such a tight-a##.


Tight ass? You mean one who actually thinks things thru? The reason why they make laws for stuff like that, is people like you, who ignore responsible, adult behavior, and think they can just do whatever they want, whenever they want... And then nobody gets to do it.


----------



## Bohdan (Oct 20, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> Tight ass? You mean one who actually thinks things thru? The reason why they make laws for stuff like that, is people like you, who ignore responsible, adult behavior, and think they can just do whatever they want, whenever they want... And then nobody gets to do it.


Yadda Yadda Yadda


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2021)

Luckily I usually dig in crack town gang infested area of Detroit where the Cops barely go. But on the Rare occasions when they have stopped & asked us what we were doing & we say Digging old Bottles they seem to not care at all, they got better things to do & say have fun, & leave. Met some Cops that are on the Diving team & collect Bottles them selves that they have recovered in Detroit River Dives. These Cops enjoy seeing what we've dug up & leave saying have fun. When digging in other city's they are not as Friendly.


----------



## waiting for codd (Oct 20, 2021)

unless there’s an official law saying you cannot dig on city property then go there on a rainy day and dig an extremely clean hole. no glass should be left and the hole should be filled so it’s not noticeable. Doesn’t matter where your digging you should always fill in your holes otherwise you can wreck it for the rest of us


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 21, 2021)

yeah, i always fill my holes in. BUT, Then I had other people come dig in my same area & leave big open holes everywhere & see nothing wrong with it. They actually got mad I filled my holes in.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 9, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Luckily I usually dig in crack town gang infested area of Detroit where the Cops barely go. But on the Rare occasions when they have stopped & asked us what we were doing & we say Digging old Bottles they seem to not care at all, they got better things to do & say have fun, & leave. Met some Cops that are on the Diving team & collect Bottles them selves that they have recovered in Detroit River Dives. These Cops enjoy seeing what we've dug up & leave saying have fun. When digging in other city's they are not as Friendly.View attachment 231105View attachment 231106View attachment 231107View attachment 231108View attachment 231109


I feel like Detroit is the closest we can get to seeing how a American city would look like after a nuclear bomb was dropped. Detroit is really a problem, the old craftsman houses need to be bulldozed, but contain lots of asbestos and lead. The best way to take down these houses safely is to dismantle them but, that takes a exponential amount of time and money. Detroit would be a historical masterpiece if the old houses were thriving.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 9, 2021)

Some Historic Houses & Historic Areas are Thriving like Corktown, Indian Village & now some Restoration in Brush Park Neighborhood. LEON.


----------

